# Интернет > В помощь вебмастеру >  MusReporter - своя программа генерации сайтов.

## WebsiTeam

Недавно создал программку, выполняющую 2 базовые задачи:
1. Сбор информации о музыкальных группах (на основе API discogs.com, last.fm, amazon.com и youtube.com).
2. Генерация сайтов на основе собранной информации.

Вот скриншот:



После того, как выложил ее в свободный доступ, получил достаточно много предложений, описаний багов и т.п. Но все это касалось лишь первой функции проги, а генерация сайтов осталась в стороне. Поэтому решил создать тему здесь, на специализированном ресурсе, чтобы выяснить несколько вопросов:
1. Как велика востребованность таких программ?
2. Можно ли с помощью сайтов, сгенерированных программой, увеличить SEO показатели своих основных сайтов, увеличить приток посетителей? Естественно, я первым делом после создания программы сгенерировал несколько десятков сайтов и поместил их на бесплатные хостинги  - вот список. Но какого-либо результата я не вижу, то ли сайты не проиндексировались, то ли еще что.
3. Будет ли пользоваться спросом возможность зарабатывания с помощью таких сайтов на партнерских программах с Amazon, Ebay - что еще? В настоящее время ссылки на Amazon идут под моим аккаунтом. Если я дам возможность пользователям вводить свои регистрационные данные? Правда, в этом случае, видимо, программа будет не бесплатной.

В-общем, интересует мнение специалистов.

Скачать программу (версия 0.96.02) можно  отсюда (2,7 Мб).
Как начать работу с ней, можно посмотреть здесь.

----------

